# Boarding with body piercing



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

G'day, I got my nipple pierced back in January and with the snow season down in Australia coming up I was wondering if anyone had any issues with piercings getting caught or anything while on the mountain.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

caught on what?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

When I wakeboard I can get caught on the jacket or just the rubbing which can get pretty irritating. This is the question I'm putting forward.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I mean, if it doesn't get caught on your shirts I can't really see why it'd get caught on anything particular... 
The coats are actually fairly thick, so it's not like anything's going to catch it from outside either...

(Disclaimer: I have no piercings)


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope, no problems at all. Doesn't even feel like it's there.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You should go boarding topless to let it air out. Might I suggest back country glades?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf attaches his board leash to a ringed Prince Albert.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pasties should solve that problem, though we are not 100% sure.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this piercing can be used like a spoiler for added aerodynamics during spins up to and over 900s:










and on pow days and apres shred it doubles as a beer cozy:










just be careful on those handrails, and in the trees....


ands here's the latest shit from underarmour, its for those hardcore pipe/park rats who are too badass for some pussy RedProtection bullshit:


----------

